# Update on my 13.5yr old



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I have had 2 goldens that were hypothyroid. We put them on soloxine and had no side effects and no problems. Good luck to you and I hope this will eliminate your problems


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

We have lots of experience with hypothyroidism, both in humans and Goldens. My Joker has been hypothyroid for years now and takes soloxine, as did his half-brother Charlie who died at almost 13 and my sweet Sabrina. 

Many on the GRF swear by Dr. Jean Dodds for information about this condition: Home. Here's a pointer to a lot of relevant information: Thyroid-Articles.

One thing to remember is that "low-normal" is not normal at all for Goldens. But hypothyroidism is easy and inexpensive to treat and the meds pretty well manage the condition, which is chronic.

Best of luck!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

There is nothing better than an "update on a 13.5 year old" with a  beside it!

Very happy you got a diagnosis and it is something treatable. No experience here, though I do know my senior is low-normal. We're lucky - for her, low-normal is normal right now. Hoping it stays that way!

Good luck to you!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Glad that sweet Camden was diagnosed and she is being treated. It's always so scary at this age taking them in for a check up. Very glad she has something that can be treated!


----------



## Harvey goldens (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone!!! 

And thanks GoldensGirl for the info, going to read the articles now! Before I do, I have a quick question for you though, did you have to change their diet at all?? I need to change her food anyway due to GI issues on & off, and vet recommended a lower protein food during conversation while doing her blood draw for thyroid. Trying to figure out the right food for these 3 is sooooo overwhelming! Life would be far too simple if all 3 could be on the same food! hahahha oh well, they're worth it! )


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Glad to help in any way that I can.

For a variety of reasons, we have moved our dogs to a grain-free diet. They have been doing very, very well on the Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream blend and I am reluctant to switch, despite the recent recall. I understand that Evo has a food that is very similar and we will try it if we can't find TOTW that is outside the recall. So far that hasn't been a problem.

We order the soloxine online, making sure that it's from a VIPPS-accredited pharmacy. This is significantly less expensive than getting the soloxine from our vet, who even recommends the online approach.

Good luck! And, by the way, welcome to the Forum!


----------

